# XXX provides you with a new peaceful sanctuary that you rightfully deserve.



## MonsieurAquilone

Instead of doing things piece by piece, I was wondering if I could a sentence translated.

"After a dedicated life of hard work (dfhiaughaihg - the name of company(not real)) provides you with a new peaceful sanctuary (隠れ家)  that you rightfully deserve."

Thank you for the help.


----------



## jp_fr_linguaphile

長年のご尽力に感謝する印で○○会社は心の安らぎのできる新たな憩いの場をご提供いたします。
(Naganen no go-jinryoku ni kansha suru shirushi de XX kaisha wa kokoro no yasuragi no dekiru aratana ikoi no ba-o go teikyou itashimasu.)

I'm having trouble with "that you rightfully deserve." Any suggestions?


----------



## jp_fr_linguaphile

憩いの場（ikoi no ba）
or
安らぎのできる場所 (yasuragi no dekiru basho)
I feel, is a better translation in this case.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

With the 'you', i am not sure about honorifics in Japanese..but I am trying convey 'you' in the sense of formal plural, is the translation still correct.  Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## jp_fr_linguaphile

There is a way to convey honorific plural in Japanese　(皆様各位), but it would not be used in contexts such as these.  Otherwise, there is not really a way (nor is it necessary) to convey "vous" or "Usted" in Japanese.  

I welcome native Japanese' opinion on this.


----------



## jp_fr_linguaphile

We still need a translation for "that you rightfully deserve."  

Any suggestions?


----------



## cheshire

あなたの御活躍に報いるため
あなたの貢献に報いるため
あなたにふさわしい
あなたの長年の貢献に報いるための


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

So altogether, how would one write it?


----------



## Juli07

MonsieurAquilone said:


> Instead of doing things piece by piece, "After a dedicated life of hard work (dfhiaughaihg - the name of company(not real)) provides you with a new peaceful sanctuary (隠れ家) that you rightfully deserve."


jp's translation:
長年のご尽力に感謝する印で○○会社は心の安らぎのできる新たな憩いの場をご提供いたします。
I think that jp’s translation already includes the nuance of “that you rightfully deserve”. 

I’ll give you some suggestions.

感謝する印で: 感謝の印として(kansha no shirushi to shite) or 感謝を込めて(kansha wo komete) is better.
心の安らぎのできる: 心安らぐ（kokoro yasuragu） is proper because “… の…の” (an expression with too many “の”) is regarded as not very beautiful. 心安らぐ場 and 憩いの場 are same, therefore, I recommend simply 新たな心安らぐ場 or 新たな憩いの場.
○○会社: If you've already mentioned the name of the company, you can say 当社(tousha) or 弊社(heisha: 謙譲語=kenjou-go  more modest or humble, but 当社 is enough.)
'you' in the sense of formal plural: 貴殿（kiden） But it’s not necessary.
My translations:
(貴殿の)長年のご尽力に感謝する印として○○会社は新たな憩いの場をご提供いたします。
長年のご尽力に感謝する印として当社は(貴殿に対し)新たな心安らぐ場をご提供いたします。

(kiden no) naganen no gojinryoku ni kansha suru shirushi toshite xxxx wa aratana ikoi no ba wo goteikyou itashimasu.
naganen no gojinryoku ni kansha suru shirushi toshite tousha wa (kiden ni taishi ) aratana kokoro yasuragu ba wo goteikyou itashimasu.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Thank you so very much for the help.


----------



## Juli07

Juli07 said:


> jp's translation:
> 'you' in the sense of formal plural: 貴殿（kiden） But it’s not necessary.


 
I made a mistake. 貴殿 is actually not plural, but the word can be used for a group.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

I see, thank you for your expertise.


----------



## jp_fr_linguaphile

Juli07 said:


> jp's translation:
> 長年のご尽力に感謝する印で○○会社は心の安らぎのできる新たな憩いの場をご提供いたします。
> I think that jp’s translation already includes the nuance of “that you rightfully deserve”.


  私も同じように思います。　　Therefore, 

I vote for this: 

長年のご尽力に感謝する印として当社は新たな心安らぐ場をご提供いたします。
(Naganen no go-jinryoku ni kansha suru shirushi toshite tousha wa aratana kokoro yasuragu ba-o go teikyou itashimasu.)


----------



## jp_fr_linguaphile

cheshire said:


> あなたの御活躍に報いるため
> あなたの貢献に報いるため
> あなたにふさわしい
> あなたの長年の貢献に報いるための


 
Thanks, Cheshire.  I was really stumped on a good translation for this.  I knew 受けるのに値する was not a good translation, which is what I originally thought of.


----------



## cheshire

> 受けるのに値する


 
木村拓也は日本アカデミー賞を*受ける*に値する （新聞記事より）
あなたは

わが社はこの商品をお客様に/御贈呈します/プレゼントいたします/無料進呈いたします/お貸しいたします/リースいたします 

この商品はお客様が*お受けする*にふさわしいです 
ぜひこの大役をお引き受けしてください 

受ける can't be used with 尊敬語　for the reason I don't know!


----------

